# Thoughts on DYI Co2 recipe



## ZebraDanio12 (Jun 17, 2011)

I just made DYI co2 for my 20 gal. I put the recipe in yesterday and it has bubbles. BUt the second bottle hasn't built up enough pressure to make it into the tank. It hasn't gotten very far. My recipe was 1/2 teaspoon of yeast, 1 cup of sugar mixed with a cup of hot water, and the bottle filled up with luke warm water. I'm wondering if I put more yeast in it would work better and make the reaction happen faster. I know that would mean changing it more often, but I don't mind. Just wondering what everyone's thoughts were on this.

Thanks!


----------



## BettaGuy (May 6, 2012)

Increasing the yeast increases the amount of co2 you get but shortens the time, while increasing the amount of sugar keeps the same amount of bubbles but increases the time. There is a lot of recepies out there but I believe you will have to try what works best for you. However many members on here have used DIY co2 so I bet they can give you a lot more helpful tips than me


----------



## Cory1990 (Jun 14, 2012)

You may have the tube going to far into the water. Show a picture of your set up and them I could help you out. 

I use 3 cups sugar and 3/4th table spoon of yeast

Tube going into tank is only 2" down into the water.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

I believe you can get a longer lasting mix by using champagne yeast (from a home brew store). The yeast dies when the alcohol content gets too high for it, bread yeast has the lowest tolerance, then beer yeast, then wine or champagne. You can feed it sugar, grain or jelly.


----------



## Cory1990 (Jun 14, 2012)

For the homemade yeast you can re use the water that you make your last batch of co2 in also adding sugar cubes works to make it last a bit longer. There's tons of ways to make it last longer and after playing with it for a bit you will figure it out.


----------



## sean_130 (Sep 19, 2012)

I u took down my DIY co2 reactor today my fish didn't react well to it guppies lost color took the co2 out at 12pm today and by 4pm my guppies were colorful and back to normal idk if it was my recipe I used or what. 2 cups sugar 1/4 packet of dried yeast from Walmart half tablespoon baking soda to reduce pH . Which my next batch I doubt use baking soda as I think that was the culprit. In the mean time my plants are doing well nice an lush


----------



## Cory1990 (Jun 14, 2012)

I'd say its your baking soda.

I have guppies in my planted tank and I have no problems with sugar and yeast. Give up your baking soda and I'm 100% sure you should be fine.


----------



## ZebraDanio12 (Jun 17, 2011)

Yeah, my tubing may be too far in then. It's producing a steady 1 bubble a second. Thanks for everyone's suggestions and thoughts. Also thanks emc for the different kinds of yeast. I will try to get my hands on some longer lasting yeast! I will post a picture of my set up soon.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Finding the right amount of CO2 is more important that how you make it. CO2 does drop pH and I think the baking soda may be an attempt to keep it up. Guppies like high pH, so wouldn't be my first choice for a high-light CO2 aquarium, but should tolerate it in moderation.


----------



## sean_130 (Sep 19, 2012)

Yeah my pH is back up to 7.4 - 7.6 plants are doing well for now I'm just gonna make a small mix and dose my tank 2 days every other week


----------



## ZebraDanio12 (Jun 17, 2011)

My ph has to be low with the fish I have, so nothing harmed.


----------

